# aufrüsten



## raphaelk (6. Oktober 2003)

hi, ich will meinen rechner aufrüsten. ich habe derzeit einen p3 800mhz, 1*128sdram, 2*64sdram (also 256mbram), gefrorce fx 5200.
ich will mir neuen mbram speicher holen und einen neuen prozessor.
1.prozessor: ich brauche dann ja ein neues mainboard, wenn ich einen p4 oder einen amd hole, oder? was empfielt ihr mir dann? p4 oder amd athlon..und welches mainboard dazu?
2.speicher: dann brauch ich ja auch ein neus mainbaord, wenn ich ddr ram haben will, oder? dann kann ich die alten sdram's vergessen, oder kann ich sie trotzdem mitverwenden?


danke


----------



## Erpel (6. Oktober 2003)

zu2:
Ich weiß nicht ob sich das bei Heutigen Ram Preisen lohnt, aber es gibt Mainboards mit beiden Arten.


----------



## Iwein (9. Oktober 2003)

Hi erst mal..

Bei dem Prozessor kommt es immer auf den Geldbeutel an. Amd ist billiger und Intel dafür schneller.(Obwohl der Unterschied nicht so rießig ist). Ich habe mir neulich einen neuen geleistet, und habe einen 3200+ genommen. Dazu ein Mainboard von Ausus und zwar das A7n8x Deluxe. Ich kann nur sagen, ich bin begeistert. Mainboard hat sata-unterstützung, 2 onbaord netztwerkkarten....(schau es dir am besten auf deren hp mal an). Dazu habe ich einen 512ddr400 Speicherreigel von Corsair, was auch ziemlich ab geht. 

Das ganze war nicht mal so teuer..(Weiss nicht genau was, da ich noch mehr dazu gekauft hab, sorry)

Hoffe ich konnte helfen, wenn du noch Fragen hast, melde dich...


----------

